# Cringy forced memes



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

I am making a list of cringy forced memes
Feel free to add
The Boomer meme
The "soyboy" wojak meme
The Zoomer meme
The NPC meme
The 67 percent thing
The Slowjak meme
Anything originating from reddit or Facebook


----------



## The Fool (Oct 7, 2018)

*ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> *ALL MEMES ARE FORCED MEMES*


All right I'm gonna expand my list then
Bottom text memes
Happy merchant memes
The "distracted boyfriend" meme
The Sam Hyde school shooter meme
"Traps"
Dindu nuffins
The CZ "soyboy" meme
The zerg face
"Moist nugget"
The Lindsey Graham one
Will expand later


----------



## The Manglement (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> All right I'm gonna expand my list then
> Bottom text memes
> Happy merchant memes
> The "distracted boyfriend" meme
> ...



Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 7, 2018)

Your mom's a force meme.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> Are you going to write a thinkpiece about the presence of problematic memes?


No you tardlib
Continuing my list
Big brain wojaks
Vinning
"Grab SVT enter forest" or whatever it's called
"Brrrrrrrrrrrrt"
Anything from Instagram 
"Deep fried memes" (my signature not included)
Countersignal memes for fashy goys past the first couple
"Get woke go broke" (this is a saying but it counts)


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

kiwifarms is a forced meme


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?

Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about the "I identify as an attack helicopter" meme?


Yes


Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or the "read Siege, faggot" one?


Double yes


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 7, 2018)

okay, this is epic


----------



## Staffy (Oct 7, 2018)

dat boi is the epitome of forced memes
and anything tumblr makes, god the memes there are pure garbage


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 7, 2018)

*Gay Frogs*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> Your mom's a force meme.


She is dead. I killed her in childbirth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 7, 2018)

X described by spongebob


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 7, 2018)

Milhouse.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No you tardlib
> Continuing my list
> Big brain wojaks
> Vinning
> ...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> X described by spongebob


X
That's another one for the list


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

/pol/ is a forced meme


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> /pol/ is a forced meme


Birthdays are a forced meme


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Birthdays are a forced meme



happy forced meme


----------

